# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Presa de San Calixto

## ben-amar

http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2007/09/2...1331-11331.pdf
233 Viernes 28 septiembre 2007 11331

58.046/07. Resolución de la Dirección General del
Agua por la que se hace público haber sido adjudicado
el complementario n.º 1 del contrato de
consultoría y asistencia para la redacción del
proyecto de la presa de San Calixto en el río Genil.
TT/MM Varios (Sevilla y Córdoba).
1. Entidad adjudicadora.
a) Organismo: Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, Secretaría
General para el Territorio y la Biodiversidad,
Dirección General del Agua.
b) Dependencia que tramita el expediente: Dirección
General del Agua. Subdirección General de Programación
Económica.
c) Número de expediente: 05.135.233/0A11.
2. Objeto del contrato.
a) Tipo de contrato: Consultoría y asistencia.
b) Descripción del objeto: Complementario n.º 1 del
contrato de consultoría y asistencia para la redacción del
proyecto de la presa de San Calixto en el río Genil. TT/MM
Varios (Sevilla y Córdoba).
d) Boletín o Diario Oficial y fecha de publicación
del anuncio de licitación:
3. Tramitación, procedimiento y forma de adjudicación.
a) Tramitación:.
b) Procedimiento: Negociado sin publicidad.
c) Forma:.
4. Presupuesto base de licitación o canon de explotación.
Importe total (euros). 245.710,65 euros.
5. Adjudicación.
a) Fecha: 31 de julio de 2007.
b) Contratista: Euroestudios, S.L. e Iberhidra, S.L.
en U.T.E.
c) Nacionalidad: Española.
d) Importe de adjudicación: 245.710,65 euros.
Madrid, 13 de septiembre de 2007.La Ministra de
Medio Ambiente, P. D. (Orden MAM 224/2005, de 28 de
enero, B.O.E. de 10 de febrero), el Subdirector General
de Programación Económica, Juan Mangas Guisado.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
Hispagua

Noticias de prensa

El Gobierno libera 142 millones para 39 proyectos hidráulicos
10-10-2007 (El Día de Córdoba)


El Ministerio ordena la 'prioridad absoluta' para la construcción de la presa de San Calixto, que tiene el objetivo de evitar las crecidas del Genil

Es la única partida relacionada con la inversión en Córdoba que ha crecido en los Presupuestos Generales del Estado. 142,5 millones de euros en un sólo año. Éste es el importe con el que cuenta el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente para ejecutar 39 obras en la provincia de Córdoba relacionadas con la mejora de infraestructuras hidráulicas o restauración de cauces medioambientales.

El director general de Agua del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, Jaime Palop, aterrizó ayer en Córdoba para desgranar la inversión de su departamento, que 'triplica' a la de hace cuatro años. La partida más importante -96,7 millones de euros- la ejecutará la empresa pública Aquavir, encargada de la construcción de la presa del Arenoso, que está casi acabada, y, sobre todo, de La Breña II, en el término municipal de Almodóvar del Río. Esta última infraestructura estará finalizada 'en el otoño de 2008' y sólo quedará el remate final: la estación de bombeo que impulsará y devolverá agua al Guadalquivir, que será licitada en breve y que estará acabada en 2010, según prometió ayer Jaime Palop.

Mientras, a las arcas de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir (CHG) irán a parar 30,6 millones para su inversión en Córdoba, y otros 15 a la Dirección General de Agua para el mismo cometido. Con este dinero, se ejecutarán actuaciones para la mejora del abastecimiento a las ciudades: más de 18 millones para Córdoba capital -para construir un depósito en Villa Azul y mejorar las conducciones de la ciudad- y otros ocho millones para la mejora de toda la zona Sur, con una nueva toma en el embalse de Iznájar y otro depósito regulador junto a este pantano.

Por otra parte, Medio Ambiente prevé otras inversiones futuras para garantizar el abastecimiento construyendo una conexión entre el pantano de Yeguas y el embalse de Martín Gonzalo, donde se gastarán 12 millones para abastecer a todo el Alto Guadalquivir.

Además, el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente tiene 'prioridad absoluta' para la construcción de la presa de San Calixto, en el término municipal de Puente Genil. Este embalse nace con la idea de regular el caudal del Genil y evitar inundaciones en Écija y Palma del Río. Jaime Palop aseguró que las obras se licitarán de forma inmediata.

También tiene prioridad absoluta el encauzamiento del Arroyo Hondo de Monturque, que a mediados de la pasada semana provocó la anegación de la zona baja del municipio y daños valorados en más de 400.000 euros. Palop insistió en que esta obra se licitará en el primer trimestre de 2008, pero reiteró que debe redactarse 'desde la seriedad' para que las inundaciones no se repitan.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.euroestudios.es/index.php...=es&Itemid=180
La Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir ha encargado a Euroestudios el diseño de la Presa de San Calixto, en el río Genil, en las provincias de Córdoba y Sevilla.

En el proyecto de construcción se incluye la clasificación de la presa, el plan de emergencia y las normas provisionales de explotación.


PRESA DE SAN CALIXTO EN EL RÍO GENIL ( SEVILLA-CÓRDOBA)

Para ver imagenes de maquetas:
http://www.euroestudios.es/docs/refe...an_Calixto.pdf
Cliente: CONFEDERACIÓN HIDROGRÁFICA GUADALQUIVIR Año: 2005/2007
Situación: CÓRDOBA-SEVILLA Actuación: P. CONSTRUCCIÓN
Contrato: 2.098.847,90 €
Características de las obras:
Cuenca Hidrográfica : Guadalquivir
Río : Genil
Superficie cuenca : 6.198,0 Km2
Tipología de presa : Gravedad de Hormigón
Vibrado y planta curva
Altura de presa : 34,80 m
Longitud coronación : 477.40 m
Ancho coronación : 7,00 m
Talud aguas arriba : 0.1 H / 1 V
Talud aguas abajo : 0,8 H / 1 V
Vol. Hormigón presa : 134.733,00 m³
Volumen embalse : 30,50 Hm³
Aliviadero : Labio fijo de 131.1 m. con
cuenco amortiguador tipo
Bureau
Capacidad aliviadero : 2.480,0 m³/s
Desagüe de fondo : 2 conductos de 1,50 x 2,0
m.
Capacidad des. fon. : 79,4 m³/s
Presupuesto obras : 68.500.000,00 € (aprox.)
Trabajos realizados:
Se diseño la presa a nivel de Proyecto de Construcción
de acuerdo a la Normativa existente .
Son de destacar los siguientes aspectos:
�� El aliviadero de labio fijo ( 131.0 m.) con un
caudal de diseño de 2.480 m3/s pero con una
capacidad máxima de evacuación sin
desbordar la presa de unos 5.400 m3/s. Modelo
reducido experimentado en el CEDEX
�� Diseño de la Variante de carretera SE-745 ( 3,60
km.) inundada por el embalse.
�� Diseño y reposición de numerosos servicios
afectados , entre los que destacan
o 5.400 m. de Gaseoducto de 20 “ de
diámetro y 80 atm.
o Tomas y conducciones para regadíos
mediante 7 pantalanes en el rio y
bombas con mas de 2.500 Kw de
potencia instalada.
o 6 líneas eléctricas de 25 Kv y una de 66
KV.
También se incluye en el proyecto la redacción del la
Clasificación de la presa , el Plan de Emergencia de la
Presa y la Redacción de las Normas provisionales de
Explotación.
Redacción de las Normas provisionales de
Explotación.
Cliente: CONFEDERACIÓN HIDROGRÁFICA GUADALQUIVIR Año: 2005/2007
Situación: CÓRDOBA-SEVILLA Actuación: P. CONSTRUCCIÓN
Contrato: 2.098.847,90 €
PRESA DE SAN CALIXTO EN EL RÍO GENIL ( SEVILLA-CÓRDOBA)

----------


## ben-amar

Este post está tambien situado en el foro del río Genil ya que lo considero importante  por contemplar un nuevo embalse en su curso hacia Ecija y que ayudaría a evitar avenidas sobre la ciudad astigitana
http://www.euroestudios.es/index.php...=es&Itemid=180
El Día de Córdoba

Provincia


El Gobierno ultima el proyecto para la construcción de la presa de San Calixto

Este embalse tendrá una capacidad de entre 80 y 90 hectómetros cúbicos · Jaime Palop visita la obra de encauzamiento del río a su paso por Puente Genil, una actuación que se finalizará para el verano de 2009
M. Á. Costa / J. Ruz | Actualizado 23.02.2008 - 05:01
zoom

Jaime Palop visitó ayer las obras de encauzamiento del río a su paso por el casco urbano de Puente Genil.



El director general de Aguas del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, Jaime Palop, disipó ayer cualquier duda sobre la construcción de la que presumiblemente será la última presa que se levante en la Cuenca del Guadalquivir: el embalse de San Calixto. Palop, que viajó hasta Puente Genil, calificó esta infraestructura como "la perla" con la que el Gobierno acabaría las actuaciones para la protección de los bienes y las personas en el cauce del río Genil, una vez que su departamento ha actuado o lo está haciendo en las zonas con más problemas de inundaciones: Puente Genil, Écija y Palma del Río. El director general señaló que el Ejecutivo está ultimando el proyecto para que pase a la fase de exposición pública y, "si no hay ningún problema", se redactará el informe de impacto ambiental en los próximos meses y la licitación de las obras "sería inmediata", sentenció Palop.

Este embalse -que seguirá el modelo de presa agujero- tendrá una capacidad para retener entre 80 y 90 hectómetros cúbicos y la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir (CHG) ha estimado un coste cercano a los 42 millones de euros. La nueva infraestructura se ubicará en las cercanías de la Aldea del Ingeniero, una pedanía de Santaella, y el núcleo de población sevillano de Isla Redonda.

Palop visitó las obras de encauzamiento del río Genil a su paso por el casco urbano de Puente Genil, una actuación que estará finalizada para el verano de 2009, con algo de retraso respecto a las previsiones iniciales. La empresa adjudicataria está actuando en tres tramos de las dos zonas de intervención. Así, en la parte baja los trabajos se centran en el parque de la Galana y en la Isla del Obispo, mientras que en la parte alta se ha comenzado a obrar en el inicio del Barranco del Lobo. Palop destacó que con este proyecto, "del que nos sentimos especialmente orgullosos" se creará una zona de esparcimiento para los vecinos en la zona baja, de manera que la ciudad vuelva a mirar hacia el río. También dijo que en este tipo de proyectos están yendo de la mano de la Junta de Andalucía.

En cuanto a las labores en el Barranco del Lobo, la falta de 150 metros de colectores generales ha afectado a la obra, aunque no de manera decisiva, como avanzó el Día. No obstante, el subdelegado del Gobierno, Jesús María Ruiz, comentó que ya han hablado con la Delegación de Medio Ambiente y que el problema está en vías de solución, puesto que "no podemos permitir vertidos", precisó. El Ayuntamiento dio la voz de alarma tras ver que en la red de saneamiento general del municipio faltan 150 metros de tubería en la zona de la Pitilla. La ausencia de este tramo de colector ha provocado que las aguas residuales procedentes del polígono San Pancracio no lleguen hasta la depuradora y se sigan vertiendo al arroyo del Lobo.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

La Confederación mantiene la presa de San Calixto en sus planes de obras

El embalse tendrá una capacidad próxima a 90 hectómetros y cuesta 42 millones
J. R. A. / Efe, Campiña Sur | Actualizado 10.02.2010 - 05:01
zoom

Zona del río Genil en la que se prevé construir la presa de San Calixto.



El presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir (CHG), Pedro Rodríguez Cantero, destacó ayer que en esta cuenca no caben más embalses que sean "técnica, económica y medioambientalmente viables" porque los que lo eran ya están construidos o se están acabando, como es el caso de La Breña II. El responsable de la CHG sí admitió que en se pueden construir pequeños embalses, de menos de cien hectómetros cúbicos, para abastecimientos urbanos en la cabecera -como el de Zapatero, en Salobre (Albacete)- o de laminación para paliar inundaciones, como el de San Calixto, en el cauce del río Genil y en la confluencia de los términos municipales de Puente Genil y Santaella con la provincia de Sevilla.

La CHG, no obstante, lleva retrasando la ejecución de este proyecto varios años, pese a que ha habido varios intentos de completar el proceso de exposición pública y licitar las obras, pero la iniciativa sigue atascada. Este embalse -que seguirá el modelo de presa agujero- tendrá una capacidad para retener entre 80 y 90 hectómetros cúbicos y la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir ha estimado un coste cercano a los 42 millones de euros. La nueva infraestructura se ubicará en las cercanías de la Aldea del Ingeniero, una pedanía de Santaella, y el núcleo de población sevillano de Isla Redonda. En 2008, algunos responsables del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente Rural llegaron incluso a asegurar que la presa de San Calixto era "la perla" que en materia de embalses necesita la cuenca para evitar desbordamientos e inundaciones en zonas sensibles, como es el caso de la ciudad de Écija (Sevilla) y Palma del Río.

Rodríguez Cantero también destacó ayer que ha sido precisamente la amplia red de embalses de la que dispone esta cuenca la que ha evitado inundaciones en los recientes temporales, pues los caudales han superado a los que la pasada década anegaron poblaciones como Andújar o Écija.

El presidente de la Confederación añadió que los más de 2.000 hectómetros cúbicos que el Guadalquivir ha vertido al mar desde que a mediados de diciembre comenzó el actual temporal de lluvias no se deben considerar "agua tirada al mar", porque es un caudal imprescindible para que el río siga vivo. "Niego la mayor de que sea agua perdida en el mar", apostilló Rodríguez Cantero, quien recordó que si el Guadalquivir no experimentara periódicamente estas avenidas se tendrían que provocar artificialmente con desembalses desde los pantanos para mantener su equilibrio hídrico y los ecosistemas ribereños. También admitió que las diferentes posturas sobre la limpieza de cauces -la que lo critica porque elimina valiosas especies de flora y fauna fluviales y la que la reivindica porque evita inundaciones- son "legítimas y quizá lleven algo de razón", y anunció que este debate se dilucidará durante la próxima aprobación del programa de medidas de la cuenca.


* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *



* - Miércoles 19 de Mayo de 2010

Diario Córdoba. Edición Digital
Adjudicado el proyecto de la presa del Genil - Provincia - www.diariocordoba.com
Provincia

Portada > Provincia
PUENTE GENIL LA CABECERA ESTARA EN HERRERA.
Adjudicado el proyecto de la presa del Genil
Las colas del pantano llegarán al término pontano y a Santaella.Estaba previsto que estuviese terminado en marzo de este año.

29/09/2007 A.L.R. S.M.S.

Esta noticia pertenece a la edición en papel.

Las obras del AVE contemplaron el desnivel de la presa.
Foto:A.S.

La Dirección General del Agua ha publicado en el BOE de ayer la adjudicación complementaria número 1 del contrato de consultoría y asistencia para la redacción del proyecto de la presa de San Calixto en el río Genil, que afecta a términos municipales ubicados en Córdoba y Sevilla. En concreto, la presa-agujero de San Calixto tendrá su cabecera en el término de la localidad sevillana de Herrera, aunque las colas del pantano llegarán a los de Puente Genil y Santaella.

El presupuesto base de licitación o canon de explotación se ha publicado por un importe total de 245.710,65 euros. El contratista ha resultado ser la UTE (unión temporal de empresas) formada por Euroestudios, S.L. e Iberhidra, S.L. Este proyecto se ejecuta pensando en defender de las avenidas a la ciudad sevillana de Ecija ya que el Genil -desde Iznájar- no tiene una presa de envergadura para aliviar los posibles efectos de una riada.

Este proyecto lleva varios años sin materializar y, según previsiones anteriores, el proyecto tendría que haber concluido en el pasado mes de julio. De hecho, el Gobierno central ya respondió en este sentido a una pregunta del senador del PP por Córdoba, Angel Blanco, en marzo del 2006 sin que hasta la fecha se tenga constancia de su inicio. El trazado del AVE ya contemplaba la construcción de esta presa-agujero y el puente sobre el Genil a su paso por el término municipal pontanés se elevó lo suficiente para que la inundación no le afectase.

----------


## ben-amar

Buscando lugares con unas buenas vistas sobre el rio Genil, recorde que pasada una de las aldeas, El Rabanal, y cerca del puente del AVE, proximo a los municipios de Santaella y Herrera, se contempla el rio y los terrenos que ocupara el futuro embalse y presa de San Calixto.





Vista del rio y por donde entrara el agua al embalse


En su camino hacia lo que seria la presa



Otra mas de lo que será, creo, la cabecera del embalse

----------

